# Karate Dojo's In Maryland?



## Littledragon (Jul 1, 2004)

Another one of these threads, I am very interested in learning Kyukoshin and Shotokan Karate.

Does anybody know any good Kyukoshin Karate ot Shotokan dojo's in the Maryland/D.C. area? I appreciate your help, thanks.


----------



## Littledragon (Jul 2, 2004)

Anybody know of any Kyukoshin dojo's in Maryland/D.C. area?


----------



## Ippon Ken (Jul 5, 2004)

Littledragon said:
			
		

> Anybody know of any Kyukoshin dojo's in Maryland/D.C. area?


No. But I know of a good Shorinkan dojo, in the Virginia/MD. area. It's Frank Hargrove's school and it is a good place to train in a style of karate that focuses on sport and tradition. The training there is just as hard, or harder than most Kyokushin schools, but you will be learning the original way that styles like Shotokan/KK use to train.

http://www.usashorinryu.org/About/fdrh.cfm


----------



## Littledragon (Jul 6, 2004)

Ippon Ken said:
			
		

> No. But I know of a good Shorinkan dojo, in the Virginia/MD. area. It's Frank Hargrove's school and it is a good place to train in a style of karate that focuses on sport and tradition. The training there is just as hard, or harder than most Kyokushin schools, but you will be learning the original way that styles like Shotokan/KK use to train.
> 
> http://www.usashorinryu.org/About/fdrh.cfm


Thank you for the link.


----------

